# Has anyone had any success after infidelity?



## Sapphires (Nov 26, 2011)

I am curious as to if anyone has had a successful marriage after infidelity?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Work in progress. I will say the good days greatly outnumber the bad now.


----------



## Sapphires (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, also could I get a few more details, i.e.- were you or your spouse the one who was unfaithful, how long did it take to repair your marriage, and did the trust ever get regained?


----------



## Catholic (Nov 25, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Catholic (Nov 25, 2011)

Me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

Sapphires said:


> Thanks, also could I get a few more details, i.e.- were you or your spouse the one who was unfaithful, how long did it take to repair your marriage, and did the trust ever get regained?


She had an EA/PA. I had an EA in retaliation. For about 3mos she had no idea if I was going to stay or go. She kept up no contact with the OM and put up with me rubbing the OW I had in her face. I thought to myself that if she was going to leave me that would have the perfect time for her.....but she didn't. She told me everyday how sorry she was and that she wanted us to stay together. 
We are over a yr out from Day now.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I have had great success.
See my story below


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Look at my signature for detail, I'm a BS
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Onedery (Sep 22, 2011)

Is this something people do more than once??


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

My basic story...

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...a-committed-wife-cant-get-ow-out-my-mind.html

After 21 years together and 13 of happy marriage I had an 8 week EA with an old high school flame who looked me up on facebook. My wife and I are 16 months post d day and thus far have a very successful reconciliation. I only say thus far because I don't want to take it fore granted, I can't imagine that it won't continue. My wife has even gone so far to say that it was "worth it." Me - I can't say that because I can no longer say that I have always been faithful to my wife but I can almost say it. 

It's not easy but it does happen...


----------



## InRecoveryInNC (Oct 22, 2010)

When does it get easier and not become of your daily thought process? It has been 14 months since dDay of husband's PA?

and literally I have some thought on some level if we are going to make it?

Does it really get any easier?


----------



## ArmyofJuan (Dec 29, 2010)

Sapphires said:


> Thanks, also could I get a few more details, i.e.- were you or your spouse the one who was unfaithful,


She had an EA, became a PA after she moved out and we separated.



> how long did it take to repair your marriage,


Total 1.5 years.
After 3 months (moved in with OM) R'd for 6 months. Split for 6 weeks (completed NC) R'd for 5 weeks. Spit AGAIN for 4 months (filed for D. moved in with OM again, I started dating) R'd for the last time (I'm not doing this again lol) going on 3 years. Boy did I not want to lose lol. I'm so dumb. 



> and did the trust ever get regained?


Yea, I think the fact that she knows I will divorce her a$$ if she even thinks about another guy and that she needs me more than I need her definitely keep her in line. That and she now knows that when a guy starts flirting they just want in her pants. She was very naive when it comes to men but her OM showed her that there are evil men out there.


----------



## Geoffrey Marsh (Aug 11, 2011)

I have. 10+ years and counting...things couldn't be better.


----------

